
Bitcoin Fits into Lebanon’s Banking Crisis - eddieoz
https://www.coindesk.com/how-bitcoin-fits-into-lebanons-banking-crisis
======
eddieoz
When they have a fractured bank system plus a very weak currency, it opens the
door for new opportunities. If Bitcoin is the best I don't know, but it is
always called first.

